# allergy allert



## BrendaP

A friend's daughter is very allergic to nuts.  She's going to Greece this summer and wants to make a card to show at restaurants.  She sent me this to look over but I feel it's so important that it needs someone more fluent than I to check it over.

WARNING!  I am severely allergic to peanuts, nuts, peas and soybeans. 
I could have a life-threatening reaction if I eat any foods that contain these ingredients:

peanuts
nuts (example hazelnut, brazil nut, walnut)
peas
soybeans

Please ensure that my food does not contain any of these ingredients, and that any utensils and equipment used to prepare my meals, as well as prep surfaces, are thoroughly cleaned prior to use.  THANK YOU for your cooperation.


 Προσοχή! Είμαι εξαιρετικά αλλεργική σε αραχίδες, καρπών με κέλυφος, τα   
μπιζέλια και σόγια. Θα μπορούσα να έχω μια ζωή-απειλεί αντίδραση εάν θα 
καταναλώσα τα τρόφιμα που περιέχουν αυτά τα συστατικά: αραχίδες 
καρπών με κέλυφος (π. χ. φουντουκιών, Βραζιλία καρπών με κέλυφος, 
καρυδιών) μπιζέλια σόγια σας παρακαλώ να διασφαλίσετε ότι η επισιτιστική 
δεν περιέχει κανένα από τα συστατικά αυτά, και ότι κάθε εργαλεία και 
εξοπλισμό που χρησιμοποιείται για την προετοιμασία μου γευμάτων, καθώς 
και prep επιφάνειες, είναι να καθαρίζονται καλά πριν από τη χρήση. Σας 
ευχαριστώ για τη συνεργασία σας.
I notice the words for prep surfaces include the word "prep" in English in the translation.


----------



## phoenix33

BrendaP I would suggest the following:
Προσοχή! Είμαι εξαιρετικά αλλεργική σε όλους τους ξηρούς καρπούς, στα μπιζέλια (αρακάς) και στην σόγια. Είναι πολύ πιθανό να έχω αλλεργική αντίδραση ικανή να επιφέρει θάνατο, εάν καταναλώσω τροφές που περιέχουν τα παρακάτω συστατικά:
αράπικο φυστίκι
ξηρούς καρπούς (όπως φουντούκι, φυστίκι Βραζιλίας, καρύδι)
μπιζέλια (αρακάς)
σόγια
Παρακαλώ βεβαιώστε ότι η τροφή μου δεν περιέχει κάποιο από τα παραπάνω συστατικά και πως οποιοδήποτε σκεύος και εξοπλισμός που χρησιμοποιείται για να παρασκευάσει τα γεύματά μου, όπως επίσης και οποιαδήποτε επιφάνεια χρησιμοποιηθεί για την παρασκευή αυτών, να είναι προσεκτικά καθαρισμένα.ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ για τη συνεργασία σας.


----------



## artion

Προσοχή παρακαλώ is more polite.

Quite often the restaurant people do not know exactly the ingredients of their foods. She must certainly avoid all sweets. Traditional Greek dishes do not contain soya and peanuts. Other nuts may be present in some complicated dishes (like stuffed tomatos). The good with the greek dishes is that they are usually simple and what you see is what you get.


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you phoenix33.  I will suggest the text that you supplied.  If she prefers to use the text that she gave me, is it correct, gramatically?

Also, thank you artion for the information.


----------



## shawnee

The original is comprehensible, but do you really want the Greek garcon to be troubling with linguistic anomalies in a potentially life threatening situation? Phoenix33's rendition is highly recommended. Alternatively, your friend might be best advised to stick with souvlaki for the whole duration of her stay.


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you Shawnee...that's exactly what I needed to hear. I felt the first translation was a bit "over the top" and I'm glad to have you confirm it for me. Now I can explain that to the Mom and suggest she go with the simpler translation. If I had those allergies I wouldn't go anywhere!!


----------



## ireney

Please check this and this thread too.


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks so much, Ireney.  I felt this topic had been covered before but I wasn't sure.


----------



## winegrower

I would suggest she used something more concise and comprehensive, like: "Προσοχή! Aλλεργία σε όλους τους ξηρούς καρπούς+μπιζέλια/αρακά".
 I wonder if she should include also fava beans (κουκιά), which are known to be highly allergenic.
That will suffice, as it comprises every kind of nut used in Greece, namely: peanuts (φυστίκια), pistachios (φυστίκια αιγίνης or σαν-φυστίκ), walnuts (καρύδια), cashew (κάσιους), almonds (αμύγδαλα), hazelnuts (φουντούκια), soy (σόγια). I can't think of anything else.
 Attention to flight nut snacks!


----------



## BrendaP

Thanks, winegrower...I agree.  If it were for myself I'd keep it very concise.  But I guess there's also a concern about the cooking utensils and prep surface.  It only takes a trace of the nut to cause a severe reaction.  I'll certainly pass along your thoughts to her and I appreciate your input.


----------



## winegrower

BrendaP said:


> Thanks, winegrower...I agree. If it were for myself I'd keep it very concise. But I guess there's also a concern about the cooking utensils and prep surface. It only takes a trace of the nut to cause a severe reaction. I'll certainly pass along your thoughts to her and I appreciate your input.


 You're right of course, and I only want to add a last minute thought, that is, while there are several kinds of nuts not used in greek cuisine, on the contrary, we use others that she may ignore, e.g κουκουνάρια (pine nuts), μαχλέπι (wild cherry seeds) etc, therefore no list is safe enough!


----------



## artion

I know this post is not linguistic at all, but may help a linguist to survive, so:
The common reason that an allergic to peanuts may react to other nuts is that both are packed in the same factory and so traces of the peanuts may be found in the other nuts. However, if you eat fish in a common fish-tavern it's very unlikely that you come in contact with any nuts. The same applies to other one-dimensional eateries, like souvlaki. If you eat in a big general restaurant there are some possibilities to get  traces of something that you didn't order. Eggs, chicken, intestins (like "patsa") may have traces of soya and various nuts because of the feeds they give to the animals. 
If you ask what is "patsa" we have a chance to get back in the linguistics.


----------



## BrendaP

Again, thank you both for your help.  I appreciate it!


----------

